# Cinnamon teal



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Ran across this pair today, any criticisms are welcome and appreciated. new to the photography game. need more glass...


----------



## Lakewood Landscape (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats awesome. I think I might of shot them with something other than a camera. That is the one bird I have been trying to get for five years. Great picture!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm mesmerised by the colour of those birds. Beautiful, rich colour.

I'll choose the third photo to comment on and will suggest one thing... I think there might be more interest if the duck in front was not dead centre of the photo. Perhaps try a cropping tool and see what you think if there is not so much area of water at the bottom of the photo. It's quite an expanse of water and there's nothing in particular happening with it, no movement ripples etc.

Learning to play with a cropping tool has given me some good lessons in how to take the original photos, where to put the main subject within the frame of the photo.

Hope that is of some help to you.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

better? thanks for the input


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Very cool*

Its great when I see something I've never seen before. I don't hunt (no I'm not anti-hunting either) and that probably has something to do with it. Outstanding color on these birds. Were they in the Houston area?

Welcome to our little board by the way. I've been known to eat at you restaurant (but just occasionally) :wink:


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Taken at a pond here in Houston. Here are some other species from the same area. Been enjoying the photos from the fringes and admire the work of those on the board.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Those pictures are wonderful. I love the colors. I'm not a hunter either, but I sure appreciate you capturing them on film.

I've never seen a Cinnamon teal before, and those others in your post #2 are very nice...the water shed on the second one is cool.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow what a pond. Redhead Mallard Wood duck and Cinnamon Teal. Awesome shots.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You need bigger glass...Canon, Nikon, Minolta? I have friends that would be willing to loan for a wood duck shot!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard, hooter ... great introductory photos. Cinnamon teal are on most every hunter's dream list but that's the first pictures I've seen of them outside the hunting board. Now I see why they are considered such a prize. Beautiful birds.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! I love the photos, such color! The cinnamon teals are something I havent seen before either, they are almost unreal. The wood ducks and the wet mallard are my other favorites. I actually think I like the water shedding mallard best because its such an unusual picture.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I will have to be second to welcome you. I really like the Wood duck shot. Like Rusty said, you need more glass. What a great duck to photograph. I do photo edits for fun. So I steal shots from the board and practice on them. I was away after stealing your Cinnamon Teal shot that Karen commented on. I did a little trickery to it. I am posting it with reservations as I nomally get permission to do so. If you wish, I will remove it.

grayfish


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I wouldn't do anything to those last three photos you posted. They're awesome and full of interest with water movement. 

I like the cropping, do you notice a difference yourself when you compare that to the original?

I also like the clarity in your photos. 


I think everyone here is mesmerised by the birds themselves.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I will have to be second to welcome you. I really like the Wood duck shot. Like Rusty said, you need more glass. What a great duck to photograph. I do photo edits for fun. So I steal shots from the board and practice on them. I was away after stealing your Cinnamon Teal shot that Karen commented on. I did a little trickery to it. I am posting it with reservations as I nomally get permission to do so. If you wish, I will remove it.
> 
> grayfish


In my opinion, you are a Master with that trickery. It makes a great difference to the overall photo and I have to add too, that it gives me something more to think about when I am looking through a camera lens - it's all helpful imo.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Grayfish, I was hoping you would tackle that picture! Nice job with it. It was somewhat unsatisfying to have the second one chopped off, now there he is in all his glory.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Welcome aboard hooter. What a nice diversity of ducks. Is this pond private or public?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I was guessing on the second teals wings. I decided to go look again which caused me to rethink and change my mod.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hooter,...super shots. I wish the ducks around here were that colorful. Not sure you need much more glass if those pix are the "norm". 

You need to run our first ...2cool....photo safari at your place. Rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Welcome Hooter! Nice captures. I never knew these ducks were so pretty! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I was guessing on the second teals wings. I decided to go look again which caused me to rethink and change my mod.


I'm beginning to notice what you're doing and where you're getting your spare parts from.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Koru said:


> I'm beginning to notice what you're doing and where you're getting your spare parts from.


I normally get them at the Teal spare parts store. Cinnamon Teal parts are hard to find so you have to scavenge them. And sometimes the shade of cinnamon is not the same so you have to repaint them. Risizing, tilting and warping them are also necessay, but not always. And do not forget to get a shadow also. Or you will have to paint your own.

The water, and associated plant life was hauled in from the other side of the pond. It made mess in the trunk of my car. And it has to be blended in since the water over there is different. Takes it a while to flow together but you just have to keep stirring. LOL 

grayfish


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Heh heh heh heh, you got me chuckling grayfish. Too funny!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

MsAddicted said:


> Heh heh heh heh, you got me chuckling grayfish. Too funny!


He's definately funny  and _very_ patient to be able to do what he's been doing. I'm in awe of his ability.

I think he's going to need a new car, though with the colours of rust that will be growing in the trunk now he may keep it out back to pinch bits from to add into any more of these Cinnamon Teal photos should they need it. Handy colour to have that one, I'm betting.

rosesm


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

worked late today, late reply....thanks for the input. 

Nikon D70s, 24-120 VR f/3.6-5.6 lens (NEED MORE GLASS)
looking at 300mm f/4 Nikkor AF-S lens. any thoughts?

hOOter


----------

